# Ecuador Orchid video



## gonewild (Nov 12, 2013)

This is nice! Orchids Ecuador


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2013)

Link doesn't work, Lance.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 12, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Link doesn't work, Lance.



Opps I wrote the link wrong, fixed it.
But Youtube is having a problem at this moment so try after awhile.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 13, 2013)

Lance, thank you so much for sharing! What a wonderful video. I have been to the Jardin Botanico de Quito several times in the years before they finished remodeling last summer. I can't wait to see it now and the older guy on the video is the head orchid grower there. Many of the plants there are from his personal collection and he is a wonderful and very knowledgeable person. The last time I was there(last February), there were many many masdevallias in bloom and it was a spectacular sight. The colors were so intense and we don't see a whole lot of those living here in Louisiana I look forward to visiting there again!


----------



## Dido (Nov 13, 2013)

really nice videao thanks for sharing. 

the besseae was really great


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice, up-beat video! I love to see orchids in the wild.


----------

